# Alternativen zu Blasc=



## Lasibaen (3. August 2005)

Wir waren ja bis vor längerer Zeit mit Blasc sehr zufrieden. Waren auch mit abstand die Gilde auf unserem Server wo die meisten Member Blasc genutzt haben.
Aber hier tut sich ja irgendwie nix mehr (was kein Vorwurf sein soll, RL geht nunmal vor)

Jetzt meine Frage: Gibt es Alternativen um Member auf der HP darzustellen wie es mit Blasc möglich war?


----------



## Rohan (3. August 2005)

»Guckst Du mal da« 

Andere Seiten bieten das ebenso an, zB »hier«  kann man auch fündig werden.

Bisschen genauer schauen dann findet man die "char uploader" bei vielen Anbietern. Muttu nur gucken halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hancoque (3. August 2005)

Es ist mir eher unangenehm. Daher nur soviel: Schau mal auf Seite 2 [topic="7348"]dieses[/topic] Threads. Vorteil konkret für Gilden: Vollständige Mitgliederliste, die nur von einem Spieler hochgeladen werden muss. Detailinfos können von den einzelnen Mitgliedern dann wie gehabt ergänzt werden. Ansonsten deute ich auf meine Signatur.


----------

